
Exploring permutations and a mystery with BSD and GNU split filenames - kawera
https://www.lorainekv.com/permutations_split_and_gsplit/
======
aplorbust
"In fact, I vaguely remember splitting large files into smaller ones with
numerical filenames, which I prefer. I also remember not having to worry about
suffixes in the past. But numerical filenames didn't seem to be an option with
split installed on Mac OS X - there was no mention of it in the manual."

If splitting by line, BSD csplit can output numerical filenames.

    
    
         wc -l file
       4000
         csplit -s -n 4 file '/$/' '{3998}'
         ls xx????
       xx0000
       xx0001
       xx0002
       ...
       xx3999

------
jwilk
Instead of

    
    
      for n in {1..456977}; do echo a >> input.txt; done
    

you could do

    
    
      yes | head -n 456977 > input.txt
    

On my system the latter is ~500 times faster.

------
JdeBP
If you ever come across this comment, author, note that to some of your
readers this renders as a very long, but _entirely blank_ , page.

